# brown bump on face



## radiam93 (Dec 14, 2008)

my hedgehog has a little brown bump on his face, right by his nose. i dont know what a tumor looks like on a hedgehog, but that cant be it can it? hes only 4 months old.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

From what I can see, it looks like a scab. Could he have poked himself in the face, and it is just healing up? Or is it actually a bump on his face?


----------



## radiam93 (Dec 14, 2008)

its like a raised bump on his face, and then a brown mark on it.


----------

